

Stumbled upon this XLS of all the hacker news user names and what they do...WTF - matthewer
http://www.breckyunits.com/HackerNewsUsers.xls

======
breck
Boom there goes my bandwidth ;).

It's from:
[http://www.breckyunits.com/statistics/2008/05/08/analyzing-t...](http://www.breckyunits.com/statistics/2008/05/08/analyzing-
the-hacker-news-users-join-dates-karma-and-profiles/)

~~~
jyothi
Wow. And this find is amazing. Really interesting analysis there. The one
which was the most interesting was the bivariate fit of karma/joined by
joined. Avg karma earned per day does not distribute over the length of
existence.

------
dmix
Just a screenscape of all the user profiles, wouldn't of taken long to write
up.

~~~
timcederman
Have, not of.

------
bootload
_"... Stumbled upon this XLS of all the hacker news user names and what they
do...WTF ..."_

Nothing you can't already get by reading the site. Just username + about box.

------
qhoxie
Strange, care to tell us where you found it? Looks like it could have just
been scraped because I did not see the email field in there at a glance.

Looks to be from a year or so back.

~~~
aneesh
Roughly 198 days ago, and almost surely scraped.

Edit: some users have a 198 day gap from today, and some have a 189 day gap
... this might've been scraped over time

~~~
jaxn
I am not on the list and my acct was here then.

I feel so ignored ;)

------
krschultz
Weird, but definitely old. Not very complete, I'm on the list but not my job
and I've mentioned it on here several times.

------
yrashk
it is kind of outdated :]

~~~
mixmax
198 days to be exact. Joined column - created (in profiles) = 198

------
matthewer
I was searching for Axe and edopter, and this was the second result. Totally
weird find...

------
sdurkin
Outdated site scrape. Flagged.

------
tocomment
Am I on it?

